# I don't understand the Acceptance Rating



## Chris1958 (Aug 4, 2017)

I've just started driving a week ago. Uber says i've had 6 requests and have only accepted 4. I've not turned down a single request yet, so I don't understand why i'm showing having cancelled 2.


----------



## Matt Greentrees (May 5, 2017)

Sometimes if you have Uber running in the back ground. You won't see the ping and you miss it. Causes your acceptance rate to drop. Happened to me when I was new. Now my rating suffers because I won't pick accept those long pings.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I heard a ping coming from my kitchen earlier tonight. I apparently left the app on. Or sometimes if I haven't minimized it I hit the online slider accidentally.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Chris1958 said:


> I've just started driving a week ago. Uber says i've had 6 requests and have only accepted 4. I've not turned down a single request yet, so I don't understand why i'm showing having cancelled 2.


If you have an IPhone the problem could be in your Uber Driver alert settings. Look at the notification selection for Uber Driver. If the alert style is "banners" switch it to "alerts".


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I heard a ping coming from my kitchen earlier tonight. I apparently left the app on. Or sometimes if I haven't minimized it I hit the online slider accidentally.


But did you accept the ping?


----------



## 254Dad (Aug 14, 2017)

Saw a ping on my phone,before I could accept it it disappeared and it counts as a cancellation on my part? Why if the pax cancels does it affect my rating?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

254Dad said:


> Why if the pax cancels does it affect my rating?


It's not supposed to. I've never noticed a passenger cancellation affecting my rate.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If you have a bad cell phone connection you might miss requests that come through.


----------



## pdaddy (Jun 5, 2017)

brianboru said:


> If you have an IPhone the problem could be in your Uber Driver alert settings. Look at the notification selection for Uber Driver. If the alert style is "banners" switch it to "alerts".


Great post, thanks! I wondered why I occasionally miss pings and checked my setttings. They were both set to "banners."


----------



## Ridester_Staff (Aug 25, 2017)

Matt Greentrees said:


> Sometimes if you have Uber running in the back ground. You won't see the ping and you miss it. Causes your acceptance rate to drop. Happened to me when I was new. Now my rating suffers because I won't pick accept those long pings.


You and me both. The long pings just aren't worth it. From my experience, like half the time the long ones cancel before I'm even halfway to their location. The low acceptance ratings scare new people, but experienced drivers have no problem declining long rides when necessary


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The important thing to know is that it doesn't affect you at all to have a low acceptance rating. 
So don't worry about it too much.


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

I have been getting nastygrams from Uber for "being online but not accepting trips" both in my email and in the app info list on the app home screen............ I have no idea why they're sending me these, my acceptance rating is 91% and my cancel rate is only 5%


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

prop said:


> I have been getting nastygrams from Uber for "being online but not accepting trips" both in my email and in the app info list on the app home screen............ I have no idea why they're sending me these, my acceptance rating is 91% and my cancel rate is only 5%


Most Uber emails and text messages are computer-generated. Don't worry about it unless something specific is being threatened, or they are asking for a response.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

I have had the notification disappear from my phone when I try to accept it and it shows up against my acceptance rate. I have also accepted it and received an error notification and it has counted against my acceptance ratings. He is correct acceptance ratings don't effect you. It's just displayed because human nature is to have a "good grade" so we all want 90% or better. That is by design. Remember Uber does not care at all about the driver to begin with so don't stress over your ratings unless you get close to the 4.6 star rating. They will deactivate you for sub par ratings even if you are unfairly rated, they don't care or won't adjust unfair ratings. They don't care about your personal brand, so don't worry about their brand. Just make good business decisions on the rides you accept or cancel.


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Most Uber emails and text messages are computer-generated. Don't worry about it unless something specific is being threatened, or they are asking for a response.


Yeah, I don't worry about it, I was just annoyed cause my rate was high this week (its usually lower since I decline almost every pool request) and I get sick of them blowing up my email with their "do better" BS


----------



## Gmbbody (Aug 1, 2017)

You accept, rate goes up. You don't, rate goes down.


----------

